# Some assorted photographs…



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Stars In Her Eyes…


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Since we've just passed the Equinox, here's a picture of some Falling Colors.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Meadowview Light Rail Station, Sacramento, California.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## ChrisL

The water droplets one is really cool.


----------



## Mr. H.

Did you done tooked all them purdy pictures?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Put on a pair of standard red/blue 3D glasses to properly view this image.


----------



## Gracie

The water ones are cool.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Bob Blaylock

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ei9MpQ]
	




[/url]


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## luchitociencia

I bought a used Nikon from Craigslist. It came with the standard lenses. I bought cheap eBay micro and macro lenses. I don't know yet how to fully use it, but I bought my* Nikon D1500 for Dummies* book, so in a near future I will become "an expert".Lol

By now, just playing with it










Telescope lens 500mm won't let me read the street ad





Telescope 1200mm passes by the front branches and words can be read. No idea why but next Spring I will play a lot with this camera.


----------



## Roy Batty

I took this in my home town a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Roy Batty

upload images


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## Roy Batty

Norwich castle taken last year.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

The second image is an anaglyph 3D image.  If you have a pair of standard red/blue 3D glasses, put them on to properly view it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## the other mike

At Sulphur River yesterday.
It's  about 12 feet above normal I think.









just phone pics


----------



## Canon Shooter

I got a lot of good stuff during my 6-week road trip:

Badlands National Park, South Dakota:






A moose, somewhere in Wyoming:






Bison, Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming:






Carhenge, Alliance, Nebraska:






Abandoned truck, Monowi, Nebraska (population 1):






My brother's dog Chloe:






Ohio State Reformatory (better known as Shawshank State Prison from "The Shawshank Redemption):






Witch Trials House, Salem, Massachusetts:






USS Constitution, Boston Harbor:


----------



## miketx

Roy Batty said:


> I took this in my home town a few weeks ago.


Dude, seriously, you need a color camera.


----------



## miketx

Looks like a popular model.


----------



## the other mike

February , 2018 in SW Arkansas.


----------



## Bob Blaylock




----------



## the other mike




----------

